# Updated Pics of Godzilla the [email protected]



## Savannah30 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of my baby godzilla...will be 7yrs old at the end of october....is about 135lbs now, had him since he was a yearling and just 15 ounces...had an exotic reptile veterinarian come and assess him and they think it's most likely a male . Here are some new pics of him, next to me...well im on top of him rubbing his neck , with my mom, and the dog ...think i posted a year ago and he was under 100lbs so he's def growing . Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 23, 2012)

What a beauty!!! Very smooth shell too!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice pictures. Thank you for sharing


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful...and I absolutely love his name....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 23, 2012)

That is a very nice seven year old! Looks like you take exceptional care of him!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice Looking!! He is very round and looks fat


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

" Sweeet" ......:shy:


----------



## Lucymay (Sep 23, 2012)

He looks great... thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 23, 2012)

Super gorgeous!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 23, 2012)

He grew a lot since he was a hatchling!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow he's a beauty! Great job


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 24, 2012)

Amazing~


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 24, 2012)

Very smooth! Just a beautiful tortoise, thanks for the update on this beauty!


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 24, 2012)

Fabulous job! Gorgeous, smooth, and growing strong!


----------



## Savannah30 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so much on all the warm and positive comments guys...it means alot to me and zilla 

I try to grow him at the right pace...back off food or feed a bit less when he doesnt eat all..or slightly add more when he eats all at once for a few days in a row...ive done this so much that, with my zilla..i have it down to a science...lol.

They say aldabs arent that personable but you'd be suprised...the older he gets the more his personality comes out...when i stick my hand out at him he always comes over to have his neck pet...kinda like a slow version of a dog lol.


----------



## cmitch (Sep 24, 2012)

Love pics thank you for sharing


----------



## jessrich87 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome tort!


----------



## Rockford (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, beautiful tort!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 25, 2012)

It is a beautiful tortoise. Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2012)

Great looking tortoise!


----------



## Savannah30 (Oct 5, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> It is a beautiful tortoise. Very nice!



Thanks for all the comments guys! An exotic vet i know who inspected him thinks its most likely a male (esp since hes growing so fast and evenly)

For size comparison, here's a 650lb male compared to a guy roughly the size of mine im thinking (close to 140lbs)...thought the comparison was interesting


----------



## turtletania (Oct 5, 2012)

wow..., beautiful.


----------



## bigred (Oct 5, 2012)

Very beautiful tortoise, He looks perfect and I like the name to


----------



## 80zthomas (Oct 7, 2012)

Savannah30 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys! An exotic vet i know who inspected him thinks its most likely a male (esp since hes growing so fast and evenly)
> 
> For size comparison, here's a 650lb male compared to a guy roughly the size of mine im thinking (close to 140lbs)...thought the comparison was interesting



Wow that's crazy the difference is not noticeable at all..650lbs how long would it take for them to grow this big?


----------

